# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Small fiber neuropatie

## altijdzomer

Na een aantal onderzoeken in Den Haag en Groningen (UMCG) is bij mij Small fiber neuropatie en poly neuropatie geconstateerd. Daarvoor had ik al Restless legs. Zijn er mensen ook met deze klachten en welke medicijnen worden er dan genomen? Ik gebruik 2 x 4 Gabapentine (à300mg) 2 x 2 Tramadol en 1 Rivotril. Dit is voor mij niet afdoende en heb nog regelmatig pijnen, dove voeten en vingers. Ook heb ik soms het gevoel of ik "gek" word.
Graag reactie.

----------


## vanda

Ook bij mij is small fiber neuropathie vastgesteld. Ik heb al redomex, Lyrica, en neurotin (gapentine) genomen
Maar niks helpt. Ik ben dan ook uitbehandeld in U.Z.Leuven een van onze bekendste ziekenhuizen in Belgie.
Nu is het verder zoeken naar pijnstillende medicatie en andere hulpmiddelen zoals TENS
Ook ga ik contact nemen met het centrum in Soest, maar ik moet eerst toestemming krijgen van het ziekenfonds hie in Belgie.

Vanda

----------


## Luuss0404

@ altijdzomer,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels? Heb je andere medicijnen of een andere behandeling gevonden die helpt?
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Vanda,
He vervelend dat de medicijnen allemaal niet helpen en je uitbehandeld bent bij U.Z. Leuven!
Heb je inmiddels al toestemming om naar Soest te gaan?
Ik hoop het voor je!
Heel veel sterkte!

Ik las dat er nog niet echt een behandeling is voor small fiber neuropathie en dat ze proberen eerst met antidepressiva en anti epileptica de klachten te behandelen/onderdrukken.
Daarna als dat niet helpt kan er gebruik worden gemaakt van Capsaicine Creme, Mexiletine (zie hieronder), Lidocaine, Morfine + Gabapentine (anti epileptica) en als laatste TENS.
*Mexiletine*
Meestal wordt mexiletine toegepast, een middel dat in Nederland alleen via de internationale apotheek verkrijgbaar is. (De eigen apotheek kan het daar bestellen. In principe wordt dit in Nederland niet-geregistreerde middel niet vergoed, sommige verzekeringen betalen toch als er een brief met aanbeveling van de arts is.) Mexiletine blokkeert de natriumkanalen in het spiervezelmembraan. Het lijkt erop dat hierdoor een beter evenwicht ontstaat waardoor de spier minder de neiging heeft om zich samen te trekken. Patiënten reageren wisselend op een behandeling met mexiletine. Bij een juiste dosering heeft mexiletine weinig bijwerkingen. Acetazolamide wordt vooral bij een pijnlijke variant van de ziekte voorgeschreven.

Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst voor jullie beide!

----------


## vanda

Hoi iedereen,

We zijn weer wat weken verder, en de doktersonderzoeken volgen elkaar op.
Men wil zoeken naar de werkelijke oorzaak. Want de suikerwaarden zouden te miniem zijn om zo een snelle vooruitgang te geven.
Ik ben een tijdje in behandeling geweest is Soest Nederland en was daar wel tevreden van. Maar die prof heeft de behandeling gestaakt, omdat ik eerst een grondiger onderzoek moet ondergaan in UZA Maastricht, Waar ze gespecialiseerd zijn voor deze aandoening. Maar ik ben een Belgische en dus geen vergoeding door het ziekenfonds bij ons Tenzij een specialist, dus een neuroloog toestemming geeft. Zo bekom ik een E 112 en kan ik alle mogelijke zorgen krijgen in het buitenland volgen volgens Belgische normen.
En daar heb ik nu een probleem. Die prof wil dat niet geven, omdat ik 65 ben en de verdere onderzoeken geen verbetering kunnen geven.
Het is hier nu in aanklacht bij de verzekeringsinstelling. Het arrest van Deckers en Kolh van 28 mei 2010 geeft toestemming voor gelijk welke medische zorgen in ieder europees land te verkrijgen.
We wachten nu op een antwoord. Of ze doen die bepaalde onderzoeken in Belgie of ze geven me een E 112
Ja de medische wereld zit soms raar ineen.
Maar we leven verder ook al is de pijn soms erg lastig. En zeker als het koud is

Groetjes

Vanda

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Vanda,

He wat vervelend dat de neuroloog geen toestemming wil geven ivm je leeftijd waardoor je nu moet wachten op uitspraak van je aanklacht voor er verdere onderzoeken gedaan kunnen worden!  :Mad: 
Ik hoop voor je dat de uislag van de uitspraak positief is en dat je die snel krijgt zodat je weer verder geholpen kan worden om je pijn te bestrijden!
Heel erg veel succes en sterkte!
Ik duim voor je!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

